# New puppy - vizsla mix?



## craiga (Feb 20, 2020)

We recently (about 6 weeks ago) adopted a dog from the local shelter. We don't know what kind of dog Scout is, and have enjoyed trying to guess. Clearly he is a mix of some kind. 

We have had multiple people tell us they believe he appears to be a vizsla mix. I was curious as to whether or not vizsla owners would agree? We love him no matter what he is, but do enjoy trying to figure it out. 

He is 23 weeks old and weighs 27 pounds. 

Thank you for any thoughts you might have!


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Vizla lab mix* looks like my old Doggo Comet....he was a lab Vizla mix.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## craiga (Feb 20, 2020)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Vizla lab mix* looks like my old Doggo Comet....he was a lab Vizla mix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you - that's the running guess at my house right now - Vizsla/Lab.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Here is a photo of Comet









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

friends of mine adopted a very vizsla looking dog, ran the DNA test and it came back doberman / pitbull mix. We were all astonished, but looking at the features it actually made sense in the aftermath.


----------



## craiga (Feb 20, 2020)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Here is a photo of Comet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I see what you mean. They really look similar. That’s a great looking dog.


----------



## craiga (Feb 20, 2020)

Gabica said:


> friends of mine adopted a very vizsla looking dog, ran the DNA test and it came back doberman / pitbull mix. We were all astonished, but looking at the features it actually made sense in the aftermath.


We may end up using one of those DNA kits to find out. Seems like it might be interesting.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He sure is cute.


----------



## craiga (Feb 20, 2020)

texasred said:


> He sure is cute.


Thank you!


----------

